# Cod MW ruckelt und hat Freezes



## L00natic (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

ich hab mir seit langem wieder mal ein PC-Spiel gegönnt. CoD MW. Die Systemanforderungen sollte mein PC gerade so noch schaffen, aber leider ruckelt es bei mir im Multiplayer und im Singleplayer stürzt es sogar nach 1-2 Minuten Spielzeit ab.

Mein System: Intel i5 4690, 16GB Ram, GTX 970

Kann es daran liegen, dass das Spiel auf einer alten Festplatte installiert ist und nicht auf einer SSD? Oder liegt es an Windows 7?

Beim Zocken schwanken die Frames zwischen 3 und 120. Dabei ist es total unabhängig ob grad viel passiert oder ich allein in ner Ecke stehe und die Wand anstarre. Bei jedem Anvisieren usw. gibts nen Ruckler, teilweise auch Freezes. Das nervt gewaltig. Das umstellen von Grafiksettings usw. bringt eig. keinen spürbaren Unterschied in der Performance.

Meint ihr ich sollte mir da ne SSD holen, oder liegt der Hund wo anders begraben?

LG


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2019)

also, Windows 7 solltest du schleunigst ersetzen, der Support dafür durch Firmen wie Nvidia oder Gameshersteller ist da nicht mehr wirklich im Vordergrund, und Microsoft beendet ihn in Kürze komplett. Du kannst kostenlos auf Win 10 updaten bzw. es neu installieren, wenn du noch den Key hast oder unter Win7 einen Microsoftaccount anlegst, den du mit deiner Installation verbindest.


Ich weiß nicht, ob es NUR daran liegt, aber es kann damit zu tun haben. Es liegt aber auf keinen Fall an der SSD, denn viele spielen es auch von HDD. Wenn es was mit der HDD zu tun hat, dann eher weil die HDD vlt nicht mehr ganz ok ist. Sind denn alle Treiber so neu, wie es für Windows 7 möglich ist? 

Im Multiplayer kann es auch ein wenig mit der CPU zu tun haben, aber dazu kenne ich leider keinen Test. Es ist aber zB schon  bei BF V so, dass eine Vier-Kern-CPU Probleme machen kann - auch wenn nur 3 FPS ein wenig arg krass sind. Aber an sich liegt der Hund woanders begraben, denn Abstürze, die du ja auch hast, haben nichts mit der Leistung oder einer SSD/HDD zu tun.


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2019)

Also Win 7 hat damit erstmal gar nichts zu tun. Kannst du darauf starten ist gut, nicht das beste, aber deine Framedrops haben damit Überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Es wird deine Hardeware sein, und wenn du MP spielst natürlich auch dein Internet. Eine SSD wäre gut wegen der Nachladezeiten, aber da weis ich jetzt nicht was das Spiel so alles nachläd in kurzer Zeit. Und du sagst ja selbst, "könnte mein PC gerade noch so schaffen". 
Es ist die gesamt Hardeware die bei dir so langsam an die Grenzen geht, nicht Windows 7. Ich stimme da aber Herbboy zu, mach ein Update auf Win 10. Es gibt rein gar nichts was dich davon abhalten sollte. Win 10 ist einfach nochmal um einiges besser als Win 7.
Und hast du ein Original Win 7 Bezahl Key ist es nur ein Klick um auf Win 10 Upzudaten. Und wenn es dir nicht gefällt kannst du auch wieder zurückrudern.


----------



## L00natic (31. Dezember 2019)

HDD Lesegeschwindigkeit liegt bei 64mb/s! Is das normal oder kackt die ab?

Die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen erfüllt mein PC aber komplett, wie ich das sehe.


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2019)

L00natic schrieb:


> HDD Lesegeschwindigkeit liegt bei 64mb/s! Is das normal oder kackt die ab?
> 
> Die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen erfüllt mein PC aber komplett, wie ich das sehe.



Es geht um das Extrem schnelle Nachladen bei z.B. Szenen Gebiets wechsel. Eine SSD ist da um ein vielfaches schneller. Bei den heutigen Spielen werden zig hundert MB in Sekundenschnelle geladen, teils schaffen das die alten Festplatten nicht mehr, je nach Spiel. Dann kommen die drops.
Wie gesagt, ich habe das Spiel selbst nicht, und minimal Systemanforderungen des Herstellers sind immer so eine Sache. Wie sehen denn andere Spiele bei dir aus mit sagen wir mal gleichen Bedingungen? Liegt es also nur bei dem Spiel so?


----------



## L00natic (31. Dezember 2019)

CS GO, Warthunder, Wreckfest und DayZ laufen über besagte HDD absolut problemlos. Sind aber halt alles ältere Titel. Ich versuchs mal mit ner SSD. Windows 10 sollte auch mehr Performance liefern, hab ich das richtig interpretiert?


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2019)

L00natic schrieb:


> Windows 10 sollte auch mehr Performance liefern, hab ich das richtig interpretiert?


Nicht unbedingt. Aber schon jetzt läuft ohne Win 10 bei aktuellen Top AAA Spielen schon nicht mehr viel und viele Hardeware Hersteller wie nVidia und auch AMD und auch Intel geben bald keinen Support mehr für unter WIN 10. Ganz ehrlich, WIN 7 war Top, aber es gibt wirklichen keinen Grund sich WIN 10 zu verweigern. Im Gegenteil. Es ist wirklich nochmal besser als es WIN 7 war.


----------



## L00natic (31. Dezember 2019)

So, hab grad ein Upgrade auf Win10 Pro gemacht und eine 450GB SSD zusätzlich gekauft. Jetzt setz ich komplett neu auf und hoff, dass es dann klappt.

An nem "veralteten" Bios kanns eher nicht liegen, oder? Mainboard ist ein MSI B85M E45


----------



## L00natic (31. Dezember 2019)

So, hab grad ein Upgrade auf Win10 Pro gemacht und eine 450GB SSD zusätzlich gekauft. Jetzt setz ich komplett neu auf und hoff, dass es dann klappt.

An nem "veralteten" Bios kanns eher nicht liegen, oder? Mainboard ist ein MSI B85M E45


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2019)

Dann erstmal viel erfolg. Wir sehen uns dann nach deinen nächsten Bericht.
Nein, Bios hat nix mit solchen Framedrops zu tun.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2019)

L00natic schrieb:


> So, hab grad ein Upgrade auf Win10 Pro gemacht und eine 450GB SSD zusätzlich gekauft. Jetzt setz ich komplett neu auf und hoff, dass es dann klappt.
> 
> An nem "veralteten" Bios kanns eher nicht liegen, oder? Mainboard ist ein MSI B85M E45


 Theoretisch wäre es denkbar, aber teste erst mal.


----------



## L00natic (31. Dezember 2019)

Jungs, Windows 10 und die SSD hams voll gebracht. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich eher an Win 10! Hab jetzt konstante Frames bei besseren Grafiksettings (inkl. AA und AF). Auch der Singleplayer läuft jetzt tadellos.

Ich möcht mich bei euch für die nette Hilfe bedanken und wünsch euch nen guten Rutsch - ich geh jetzt Saufen


----------



## Batze (31. Dezember 2019)

Na dann ist ja alles paletti...guten Rutsch.


----------

